# Ubuntu Pakete - Größe



## dadom110 (15. Januar 2009)

HuHu..

habe auf meiner System Partition ein Platz Problem, ich muss wohl mal ein dickes Paket instaliert haben. Kann mir im Synaptic irgendwie die Dateigröße der Pakete anzeigen lassen? Gibt es einen Befehl um seine Platte mal auf zu räumen ? (temporäre Dateien, runtergeladen Pakete etc. löschen?)

Oder welche Möglichkeiten habe ich sonst bisschen mehr Platz zu schaffen?

Danke schon mal
Dom

PS: Hab mal son tool angeschmissen, hier die größten Ordner mal kurz, ist das normal?
/usr  -- 2,2GB (da drin lib und share ca. =1gb)
/var -- 1gb (da drin log=700 und lib=200
die anderen Root Ordner unter 20MB


----------



## stain (17. Januar 2009)

Versuche doch mal:

```
sudo apt-get clean
```
Was genau das macht, steht in den apt-get-Manpages. (man apt-get)

Mein /usr Verzeichnis ist ganze 5,3 GB groß!^^ Naja, wenn man davon die beiden großen Spiele abzieht, die ich installiert habe, bleiben noch 2.6 GB über.

/var ist bei mir nur 350 MB groß. Davon /var/log nur 10 MB. /var/lib nimmt bei mir mit ca. 250 MB in /var den meisten Speicher weg.

Der Rest ist nur Pillepup.^^

//Edit:
Trash haste geleert? Ist mir mal passiert, dass meine Platte voll war und nach Leeren des Trashs war sie nur noch zu 25% gefüllt.


----------

